# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Financat publike

## Alban

1.Te Dalat Publike (shtetërore)
Kuptimi dhe esenca e te dalave publike

Dy karakteristikat kryesore te te dalave publike jane: a)ato sherbejne per plotesimin e nevojave shoqerore, dhe b)dhe jane dalje ne para. Pra te dalat publike jane shpenzime ne para te cilat i ben shteti dhe subjektet e tjera publike per plotesimin e nevojave te shoqerise dhe per interesa publike.
Me shume duhet studiuar te dala publike sesa te hyrat publike, sepse me pare duhet caktuar te dalat publike me te cilat do te financohen nevojat publike (shoqerore) e pastaj duhet caktuar te hyrat publike si burim financiar i te dalave publike. Duhet cekur se me ane te te dalave publike plotesohen keto nevoja publike (shoqerore):
-a)Nevojat e pergjithshme shoqerore (nevojat e administrates shtetrore, mbajtja e ambasadave ne boten e jashtme, dhenia e subvencioneve, financimi i armates, etj).
-b)Nevojat e perbashketa (nevojat e arsimit, kultures, shkences, shendetesise, pensional dhe invalidor, etj).
-c)Nevojat e natyres ekonomike te shtetit (intervenimi i shtetit ne ekonomi, investimi ne infrastrukture, intervenimi ne mardheniet ekonomike nderkombetare, etj).

Vellimi i te dalave publike

Ne te gjitha vendet eshte si dukuri tendenca e rritjes se te dalave publike (rritjes se vellimit te te dalave publike). Disa teroricient kane menduar se shkaqet e rritjes se te dalave publike jane si pasoje e faktoreve ekonomik (rritja ekonomike) por edhe politik. 
Caktimi i kufirit minimal dhe maksimal i te dalave publike eshte studiuar nga shume teoricient klasik, ata thonin qe te dalat publike duhet te jene sa me te vogla dhe se duhet te sillen ne distance prej 15%-25% te te ardhurave kombetare. Mirepo teoricientet modern financiare nuk e caktojne limitin e te dalave publike dhe ata ne qender te vemendjes i vejne efektet qe i shkaktojne te dalat publike, mirepo prapseprap lejne vend per  kufizimit te dalave publike sidomos te te dalave joproduktive ne te gjitha rastet ku eshte e mundshme. Por natyrisht kufizimi i te dalave publike varetet nga zhvillimi ekonomik i shtetit dhe nga niveli i te ardhurave kombetare. Shkaqet e rritjes se te dalave publike (Gaston ZHESE) i ka ndare ne dy grupe:
-Shkaqet ne dukje (formale)  shkaqet ne dukje sipas Gasten Zhese jane: a)zvoglimi i fuqise blerese te parave.Me renien e fuqise blerese te parase ngriten qmimet, te cilat me tutje ndikojne ne ngritjen e meditjeve dhe rrogave dhe si rezultat kemi rritjen e te dalave publike, vlera e parase (fuqia vlerese e saj) eshte ne raport te zhdrejte me daljet publike dhe nga kjo mund te themi se sa me shume te bie vlera e parase aq me te medha jane te dalat publike.b)ndryshimet teknike ne perpilimin e buxhetit.Parimi i plote i buxhetit kerkon qe te gjitha te dalat publike duhet te hyjne ne buxhet pa u bere kompenzimi reciprok me te hyrat publike, dhe kjo menyre e perpilimit te buxhetit njihet si buxheti bruto. Nderkaq menyra e perpilimit te buxhetit qe eshte i njohur me ermin buxheti neto eshte qe te hyrat publike dhe te dalat publike jane kompensuar ne mes vete dhe si te tilla jane hyre ne buxhet.Dhe kur shteti kalon prej buxhetit neto ne buxhetin bruto ndodh rritja e te dalave publike e cila shprehet si rritje vetem si rrejshem.c)ndryshimi i madhesise se shtetit. Rritja e territorit te shtetit dhe e popullsise eshte shkak formal (ne dukje) i rritjes se te dalave publike, meqe ky veprim shkakton rritje e numrit te popullsise, rritjen e aparatit administrativ, gjygjeve, te shkollave publike, te sherbimeve shendetesore, etj.



-Shkaqet reale  shkaqet reale Gaston Zhese i ndane ne: a)shkaqet e natyres ekonomike.Keto shkaqe ne nje (1) jane te lidhura ngusht me zhvillimin ekonomik, sepse me zhvillimin ekonomik krijohen nevoja te reja publike te cilat shteti duhet ti plotesoj me buxhetin e vet si ne sferen kulturore (ngritja e shkollave, universiteteve, teatrove, galerive artistike, etj) ashtu edhe ne sferen sociale (ngritjen e spitaleve, klinikave, enteve sociale, etj), ndersa nen dy (2) keto shkaqe jane te lidhura me konkurencen ne tregjet e jashtme kur shteti duhet te shpenzoj me shume per shkak te premive te eksportit, qmimeve dumpinge, etj. b)shkaqet e natyres politike.Keto shkaqe mund te ndahen ne te brendshme dhe te jashtme, ne shkaqet e brendshme politike mund te jene forma e qeverise, rregullimi demokratik ndikon ne rritjen e te dalave publike sepse rritet edhe vet aparati shteterore, nderkaq ne shkaqet e jashtme politike jane situatat e politikave te ashpersuara ne bote, e cila qon kah forcimi i armatimit, rritja e bazave ushtarake, zgjatja e sherbimit ushtarak, etj. c)shkaqet e natyres financiare.Ne kuader te ketyre shkaqeve duhet dalluar pagimin e huase publike qe i rrite te dalat publike dhe udheheqja e dobet me mjete publike gjate suficitit buxhetor (sepse gjate suficitit buxhetor shkaktohet rritja e te dalave dhe shpenzim i tepruar i mjeteve buxhetore, pra kjo bazohet ne logjiken se sa me lehte qe vijme deri te mjetet aq me lehte ato i shpenzojme).
Nder faktoret e pergjithshem qe ndikojne ne rritjen e te dalave publike jane: lufta dhe pergaditja e luftes, rritja e qmimeve, rritja e popullsise dhe e urbanizmit, etj.
Parimet e te dalave publike
Parimet kryresore te te dalave publike jane:
1)Kursimi dhe ekonomizimi  Kursimi duhet te zbatohet te te dalat jorpoduktive publike, kurse te dalat produktive duhet ti permbahen rregulles qe me mjete sa me te vogla te arrihet efekit me i madh, pra te realizohet parimi i ekonomizimit. Pra shpenzimi racional i te dalave publike duhet te aplikohet gjate shfrytezimit te mjeteve shoqerore.
2)Rradhitja e drejte periodike e te dalave publike  Kjo rradhitje periodike (kohore) behet ne ate menyre qe te dalat publike te radhiten ne perputhshmeri kohore me te hyrat publike. Pra te dalat duhet te radhiten sipas rrjedhjes se te hyrave sepse ne te kunderten kjo mos perputhje i sjell shtetit veshteresi financiare.
3)Plotesimi i nevojave sipas urgjences dhe proporcionalitetit  Nevojat publike duhet te plotesohen sipas urgjences, dhe keto nevoja duhet plotesuar sipas mundesive te mjeteve te buxhetit ashtu qe te mos rrezikohet ekuilibri financiare. Nese me mjetet e buxhetit nuk mund te plotesohen te gjitha nevojat atehere duhet zbatuar parimi i proporcionalitetit dmth nevojat publike nuk realizohen ne teresi por vetem ne nje perqindje te caktuar.
4)Parimi i produktivitetit te te dalave publike  Ky parim don te thote qe te dalat publike duhet te ndikojne drejteperdrejte ose ne menyre indirekte ne rritjen e te ardhurave kombetare, repsektivisht te te hyrave publike. Ne menyre te drejteperdrejte ndikon ne rritje e te hyrave publike nese shpenzohen te dalat publike ne investime ne objekte prodhuese, kurse nese investohet ne objekte joprodhuese (arsim, shendetesi, etj) ndikon ne menyre indirekte ne rritjen e te hyrave publike.
5)Baza juridike e shpenzimit te te dalava publike  Shpenzimet e te dalave publike duhet te bazohen ne disa rregulla juridike te cilat duhet te rregullohen me dispozita ligjore, pra asnje shpenzim nga mjetet buxhetore nuk duhet te behet pa ia dhene bazen ligjore.
6)Parimi i interesit te pergjithshem  Ne baze te ketij parimi te dalat publike duhet te sherbejne vetem per plotesimin e nevojave qe jane ne interes te shoqerise si teresi. Kjo edhe paraqet edhe dallimin kryesore ne mes te te dalave publike dhe atyre private.
7)Te dalat publike te jene te arsyeshme  Ne baze te ketij parimi te dalat publike nuk duhet ti tejkalojne vellimin e te hyrave publike, sepse nese ndodh e kunderta do te kete ndikim negativ ne tere ekonomine nacionale.


Klasifikimi i te dalave publike

Klasifikimi i te dalave publike behet sipas kritereve te ndryshme. Te dalap publike mund te klasifikohen sipas ketyre kritereve:

a)Sipas kriterit periodik: -Te dalat e rregullta jane ato te dala qe paraqiten rregullisht per qdo vit ne buxhet dhe te cilat jane te nevojshme. Karakteristikat e te dalave te rregullta jane se ato mund te parashihen perpara, vellimi i tyre eshte relativisht i njejte, paraqiten rregullisht ne qdo periudhe buxhetore. Ne te dalat e rregullta hyjne: shpenzimet e administrates, pagimi i anuiteteve te borxhit, shpenzimet e pensioneve dhe invalidore, etj. -Te dalat e jashtzakonshme jane ato te dala publike te cilat nuk paraqiten per qdo vit buxhetor, por paraqiten vetem ne situata te jashtzakonshme. Karaktersitikat e te dalave te jashtzakonshme jane se ato nuk mund te parashikohen perpara, dobishmeria e tyre nuk shprehet menjehere por me vone, nuk sherbejne per mbulimin e nevojave te rregullta, etj.
b)Sipas kriterit te produktivitetit: -Te dalat produktive paraqesin ato te dala publike te cilat ndikojne ne rritjen e te hyrave publike dhe ndikojn ne perparimin e ekonomise nacionale. Pra keto te dala shpenzohen ne objekte ekonomike ose objekte te infrastruktures rrugore, hekurudhore, etj. Te dalat joproduktive paraqesin ato te dala qe nuk ndikojne ne rritjen e te hyrave publike por jane te dala klasike te shtetit (armata, administrata, etj) dhe keto te dala nuk ndikojne ne perparimin e ekonomise nacionale. Pra keto te dala nuk nikojne drejteperdrejte ne ngritjen e produktivitetit.
c)Sipas kriterit te rentabilitetit: -Te dalat rentabile paraqesin ato te dala qe i sjellin te hyra buxhetit te shtetit dmth te hyrat jane me te medha se te dalat publike. Pra paraqesin ato te dala qe i sjellin fitim buxhetit te shtetit. Te dalat jorentabile paraqesin ato te dala qe nuk i sjellin kurfar te hyre buxhetit te shtetit. Keto jane te dalat e administrates shtetrore, armates, etj.
d)Sipas objektit te shpenzimit: -Te dalat personale paraqesin ato te dala qe kane te bejne me pagimin e administrates shtetrore dhe te institucioneve te saja. Ne te dalat personale marrin pjese: rrogat, meditjet, pensionet, pagesat per invalidet, etj.  Te dalat materiale paraqesin ato te dala shtetore te cilat organet e administrates dhe organet e insittucioneve tjera shtetore i shpenzojne per furnizime me te mira materiale te nevojshme per funksionimin e shtetit dhe te administrates.
e)Sipas kriterit te funksionit te shtetit: - Te dalat reale paraqesin ato te dala qe shteti i ben per kryerjen e funksionit te saj (administrata, armata, shkolla, kultura, etj), dhe shteti me keto te dala i siguron te mirat prodhuese, paguan puntoret dhe nenpunesit dhe i blen te mirat materiale. Te dalat investive paraqesin ato te dala qe shteti i ben per ndertimin e objekteve ekonomike me te cilat ndikon ne rritjen e te ardhurave nacionale dhe te hyrave buxhetore. Te dalat reale dhe investive quhen edhe te dalat prodhuese sepse kane karakter prodhues. Te dalat e transferueshme paraqesin ato te dala te cilat nuk ndikojne ne rritjen e te ardhurave nacionale por vetem bejne shperndarjen e re te te ardhurave duke e bartur mjetet financiare prej nje grupi social ne tjetrin.


2.Te Hyrat Publike (shtetërore)
Kuptimi dhe esenca e te Hyrave publike

Te hyrat publike quhen te gjitha ato mjete financiare me te cilat shteti ben plotesimin e nevojave publike dhe kryen funksionet e saja. Te hyrat e shteteve bashkohore i kane keto karakteristika kryesore dhe te perbashketa:
a)Te hyrat shteterore mbidhen dhe shprehen ne para, dmth vetem ne raastet e ralla dhe jashtzakonshme te hyrat shtetrore mlidhen ne natyre (mallra),
b)Te hyrat shteterore jane te hyra njevjeqare, pra mlidhen dhe kalkulohen brenda nje viti,
c)Te hyrat shtetrore sherbejne per plotesimin e nevojave publike, te cilat ndryshojne prej nevojave personale, pra keto nevoja jane te pergjithshme, etj.
Pra me nje fjale mund te themi se te hyrat shtetore jane ne para, njevjeqare dhe sherbejne per plotesimin e te dalave publike (nevojave publike) dhe se jane pjese e vleres se re.
Burimi i te hyrave eshte i ndryshem, ne sistemin skllavopronare burimi i te hyrave publike ishin tatimet nga popujt e nenshtruar, ndersa te hyrat prej qytetareve ishin te vogla dhe te jashtzakonshme. Ne sistemin feudal burim i te hyrave ishin kryesisht pronat e feudaleve ndersa ne sistemin kapitalist burimet e te hyrave publike ndryshojne p.sh te hyrat qe i sjellin ndermarrjet shtetrore, te ardhurat e qytetareve, etj.
Format me te rendesishme te te hyrave jane: tatimet, kontributet, taksat, doganat, huaja shtetrore, dhuratat, emisioni i parase, etj. Per nga rendesia dhe pjesmarrja ne te hyrat publike duhet dalluar tatimet si forma kryesore, te cilat marrin pjese prej 70%-80% ne te hyrat e pergjithshme te shtetit. Qellimet, detyrat dhe funksionet te cilat realizohen permes mbledhjes se te hyrave publike mund ti ndajme ne keto grupe:
1.Rishperndarja e te ardhurave dhe e akumulimit  paraqet funksionin kryesore te sistemit te te hyrave publike. Me ane te rishperndarjes ndikohet ne poziten ekonomike dhe sociale te popullsise sipas veprimtarive, fuqise ekonomike dhe pozites shoqerore te tyre. Eshte krejtesisht normale qe personat qe punojne ne sektorin joekonomik te marrin pjese ne shperndarjen e te ardhurave nacionale me ane te rishperndarjes se saj. Shernadrja dhe risheprndarja behet me ane te planit, shperndarja primare ndermjet krijuesve te te ardhurave nacionale behet nepermjet tregut me ane te qmimeve dhe parase ndersa rishperndarja apo shperndarja sekundare ne dobi te veprimtarive joekonomike behet nepermjet tatimeve, taksave, doganave, etj. Keto instrumente e bejne rishperndarjen e shperndarjes primare me ane te buxhetit.
2.Ndarja e faktoreve te ekonomike  behet nepermjet te hyrave publike ne menyre indirekte me zbatimin e instrumenteve te politikes financiare. Me ane te hyrave publike krijohen mejtet te cilat nepermjet te dalave publike do te nxisin ndarjen e faktoreve ekonomik ne ato veprimtari ekonomike, ne ate vellim dhe strukture te investimeve sipas deshires se politikes financiare (ekonomike).
3.Stabiliteti ekonomik dhe social  Te hyrat publike paraqesin faktore kryesore ne stabilitetin ekonomik dhe social. Te hyrat publike kane ndikim ne kete aspekt sepse ato kane aftesi stabilizuese, sepse me ane te te hyrave mund te ndikohet ne rritjen apo zvoglimin e kerkeses. Nese politika stabilizuese kerkon rritjen e kerkeses atehere duhet zvogluar te hyrat publike, dhe anasjelltas. Pra stabiliteti ekonomik dhe social mjaft varet nga politika financiare (ekonomike) e cila aplikohet ne mbledhjen e te hyrave publike.

4.Nxitja e zhvillimit ekonomik  Te hyrat publike mund te ndikojne ne shume menyra ne zhvillimin ekonomik nepermjet menyres indirekte dhe direkte. Ne menyre direkte te hyrat publike ndikojne ne rritjen e zhvillimit ekonomik me ane te akumulimit te te hyrave publike te caktuara ne fonde te ndryshme te cilat financojne programe te ndryshe ne dobi te zhvillimit ekonomik. Gjithashtu me ane te struktures se caktuar te te hyrave publike mund te nxitet eksporti ose importi sipas degeve dhe lemenjeve ekonomik.s
Ndarja e te Hyrave Publike (shteterore)

Sipas kritereve te ndryshme te hyrat publike mund ti ndajme:
1)Te hyrat e rregullta dhe te jashtzakonshme  Ne baze te kriterit periodik te hyrat publike ndahen ne te hyra te rregullta dhe te jashtzakonshme. Te hyrat e rregullta mbidhen qdo vit rregullisht dhe prej burimeve te cilat perseriten vazhdimisht dhe keto te hyra perbejne pjesen me te madhe te te hyrave publike (shtetrore) dhe sherbejne per plotesimin e te dalave te rregullta. Te hyrat e jashtzakonshme mblidhen kohe pas kohe dhe ato nuk perseriten vazhdimisht. Pra te hyrat e jashtzakonshme nuk mund te parashihen dhe ato sherejne per mbulimin e te dalave te jashtzakonshme (fatkeqsite natyrore, epidemite e ndryshme, etj). 
Ne te hyrat e rregullta mund te numrojme: tatimet, taksat, dhe te hyrat tjera, ndersa ne te hyrat e jashtzakonshme mund te numrojme: huate shtetrore, emisioni i parase per mbulimin e te dalave te jashtzakonshme, etj.
2)Te hyrat origjinale dhe derivate  Ne baze te kriterit se prej nga rrjedhin te hyrat i ndajme ne origjinale dhe derivate. Te hyrat publike origjinale jane ato te cilat rrjedhin nga veprimtarite ekonomike te shtetit dhe nga pasuria shtetrore (keto te hyra shteti i realizon nga ndermarrjet shtetrore ose nga pasuria shtetrore).                      Te hyrat publike  derivate (te prejadhura) jane ato te cilat shteti i mbledh me ane te ligjit (suverenitetit financiar) prej te ardhurave te personave fizik dhe juridik.
3)Te hyrat nga ekonomia dhe te hyrat nga popullsia  Ne baze te kriterit te burimit te hyrat i ndajme ne te hyra nga ekonomia dhe te hyra nga popullsia. Te hyrat publike nga ekonomia jane ato te hyrat te cilat shteti i mledh prej organizatave ekonomike (sherbyese, prodhuese, qarkulluese, etj), p.sh tatimi ne fitim, tatimi ne pasuri, etj. Te hyrat publike nga popullsia (qytetaret) jane ato te hyra te cilat popullsia i ndan nga te ardhurat ose pasuria e tyre per plotesimin e nevojave shtetrore.
4)Te hyrat fiskale dhe jofiskale  Ne baze te kriterit te sovranitetit te shtetit te hyrat i ndajme ne te hyra fiskale dhe josfikale. Te hyrat publike fiskale (tribute) quhen ato te hyra qe shteti i mbledh ne baze te sovranitetit te vet financiar (me force) prej te ardhurave te personave fizik dhe juridik, p.sh: tatimet, doganat, kontributet, taksat, etj. Keto te hyra kane karakter te detyrueshem. Te hyrat publike jofiskale quhen ato te hyra te cilat nuk bazohen ne sovranitetitn financiar te shtetit (forces). Te hyrat jofiskale mund te jene: huate publike, te hyrat nga shitja e pasurise shtetore ose ndermarrjeve shtetrore, dhuratat e ndryshme, etj.
5)Te hyrat e destinuara dhe te hyrat e padestinuara  Te hyrat publike te destinuara jane ato te hyra te cilave iu eshte caktuar qellimi i shpenzimit, pra ketyre te hyrave iu eshte caktuar paraprakisht qellimi i shpenzimit. P.sh me mjetet e tatimit financohet ndertimi i shkollave, rrugeve, etj. Te hyrat publike te padestinuara jane ato te hyra te cilat shfrytezohen per plotesimin e gjitha nevojave shtetrore, pra ketyre te hyrave nuk i eshte caktuar paraprakisht qellimi i shpenzimit.
6)Te hyrat ne para dhe te hyrat ne natyre  Te hyrat ne para jane te hyra te shteteve bashkohore ndersa te hyrat ne natyre sipas rregulles paraqesin te hyra te jashtzakonshme dhe kane rendesi te vogel ne te hyrat e shteteve. Pra sipas rregullit te hyrat e shteteve mblidhen ne para.

----------

